# ADF advice



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have read several post from other frog owners out there. I have been considering and researching getting 2 or maybe 3 ADF that would go in a 10 gallon tank with either 1 betta *or* possible guppies. Would some of you mind to share your experiences with frogs? Did you quarantine and for how long? I have read a lot about diseases. What are things to look for in finding a healthy frog? What other fish are ok to be tank mates with frogs? Pros and cons to frogs? Thanks for your input. I want to make sure I can set up a good habitat and give them best care.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi! I've had an ADF before so I'll try to share some advice. 

I never quarantined my frog, (was I supposed to?) but he was fine. 

If he seems like he has the symptoms of bloating or dropsy, he's sick. If he has an infection on his backside, he's sick. 

Pretty much any fish is fine to keep with an ADF as long as the fish is not big enough to eat the frog. 

Here are the pros of having a frog: They are fun to watch, they keep the betta from getting bored, they don't produce much waste, they don't need much space, and they are fun pets. Here are the cons of having a frog: They are messy eaters, they are very difficult to feed, they get sick easily, and their food can be expensive. 

If you want happy frogs, you need to give them one gallon each and give them lots of places to hide. And I recommend not buying one from petsmart. The ones there are usually sick.

I hope that helps!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Good advice. Do you still own frogs? When frog got sick did it affect your betta?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Any tips on feeding frog ?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would never buy from a local pet store. African Clawed Frogs carry, but aren' harmed by, a deadly disease called Chytrid. They pass this along to other frogs if they are housed together..

Too often suppliers keep ADF and ACF together. The difference is ADF have eyes to the side of their heads and ACF have eyes that are "buggy" and on the top of their head. Look closely and if you see an ACF in the same tank walk away.

I have six in a 10 gallon and in two years they've never been sick. I feed frozen bloodworms (never freeze dried or they will bloat), a variety of other frozen foods, Tetra Repto and soft frog and tadpole bites specifically for aquatic frogs. I have a post in "Othere Fish" with a link to the cheapest place to buy Tetra Repto. I just purchased Micro Mealworms (live). They like the regular size Mealworms but they are nasty to cut to size.

I use MikeG's method of feeding: I have a Depression Glass coaster with a lip on the substrate and a clear tube from a gravel vac. I place the tube on the coaster and drop the food down that. By keeping the food in the coaster the ADF aren't messy to feed. And as soon as the tube hits the water they are croweded around waiting for their meal.

Frogs need at least 1.5-2.0 gallons each. You can have three ADF in a 5.0 but I would never house three in anything smaller. Because they are social it is not in their best interest and health to have fewer than three. I had two for a period of time and their behavior completely changed when I added more. They were out more and much more active.

I buy my ADF excusively from fishonlinerus on eBay. Sam is in California where African Clawed Frogs are banned. I have yet to have a sick ADF. I do not quarantine because I know what I'm getting. While Sam's ADF are more expensive because of the shipping I feel they are cheaper in the long run. But that's just me. 

I love, love, love my ADF and feel they and Habrosus Cory are the best tank mates for Betta.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thank you Linda! I sent Sam an email. I think your idea for feeding is great. I'll be looking for a glass coaster


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hold off on the glass coaster. I think I have two or three clear ones around here somewhere. You can also use a terra cotta saucer. I have these I'll be selling that I can let you try. Have a bunch more colors, too. Just have to get off my you-know-what and get photos. They are 4" x 3.75":











Wish I could claim the feeding idea; it was MikeG's.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## KellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi! A little late but just noticed the post. I got 2 ADF's a couple of months ago and I love them. They were housed with our betta George but he recently died. I have added guppies and Adlers. I did have 3&4 but I lost one of each. Ill be getting some more guppies soon. They all get along very well. I also have cherry shrimp and they are multiplying well but not too crazy as my frogs seem to be keeping them under control and enjoying the natural supplementation to their diet. I feed them bloodworms too but have reduced my feelings to once or twice a week as they don't eat much when I do. 

I defrost my frozen bloodworms by rinsing a small chunk under warm water in a net and then put it into a small Tupperware container. I use my long to tweezers to place the worms into an inverted shell. I tap on the shell to let them know there's food and they will come, although not as quickly as the guppies and shrimp. They love the bloodworms too so none of it goes to waste. 

They have developed an amazing little ecosystem. I love seeing the differences between all of them. The fish are quick and graceful and the frogs are not, but very cute!! 

I'm from Ottawa, Canada so I have to buy locally and not order online as it's too expensive and most places won't ship across the border. My frogs came from Big Als Aquarium and they were fine although one of them has a spine deformity but my daughter wanted him because she knew he'd just die if we didn't give him a chance. He (Defie) seems to be ok but the other one (Kermit) comes out front more often to interact. Not sure if we should get another or not. Still thinking. 

We also have a 10gallon. Almost finished Cycling our 5gallon which has a betta. Thinking of moving the 3 Adlers into that tank along with shrimp and a snail.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Thanks Kelly. I appreciate your input!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I brought home one ADF last week and added to my 5.5 with one betta. It was a very heavy planted tank and had a great piece of curved driftwood for a good hide other than plants. I thought my betta would be fine with him and seem to ignore the frog for the most part at first. Then little froggy was crawling around under the driftwood and the betta crep under with him and charged at him nipping him in the belly. I was really shocked as betta has tolerated other tank mates in past. I pulled frog and have him in a 2.5 holding tank right now. I had just started with one to see betta reaction. Would having 3 frogs at once have made a difference or just sign that particular betta not a good fit? In the meantime, I would like to set up an appropriate habitat for the frog and get two more. Does a particular type of betta work better with frogs than others? Debating on a frog only tank. Do you have your frogs with gravel or sand substrate? Would love to see pictures any of your tanks and appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## StellaBetta (Dec 7, 2015)

I dont mean to steal your post or anything but I have a quick question about feeding if anyone can help. Up until today I was feeding my ADF with tweezers but this method was very time consuming and really didnt fit in with my hectic college student schedule so I bought some aquatic frog pellets and made a little food dish as suggested in this thread and a few others I found and dropped the pellets in with a baster down a tube but my frog just ignores the food dropped on the dish for him I left it for a few hours thinking maybe he'll smell it and eat it eventually but its just sitting there messing up the water. I dont know what to do to help him learn that the dish is where his food will be from now on I dont want him to starve but I really just dont have time to pick food out with tweezers and wait for him to get it one by one any more. Any advice on helping with the transition?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Start by holding the tweezers over the dish so they get used to the area. Or, feed the bloodworms down the tube; not the pellets.


----------



## StellaBetta (Dec 7, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Start by holding the tweezers over the dish so they get used to the area. Or, feed the bloodworms down the tube; not the pellets.


I tried doing this but he still was never able to figure out that the food would be placed in his dish so instead im just feeding him once at night right before I go to bed with the tweezers with his full serving instead of trying to spread out his feedings so I still have time in the day and enough time to feed him because he really does take a long time to feed when I have to keep finding a pellet and put it in the tweezers and hope that he jumps for it and doesnt miss the first time and then I lose the pellet somewhere in the tank which is what usually happens


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I trained mine by literally just leaving the food in the bowl. they will find it. The problem I originally had was that the sides of my bowl were too high for the frogs to get in, now I raised the sand level around the bowl so there's no high side and they just kind of fall into it.

Also the frogs are really social and you need at least 3 for them to really be happy and healthy long term.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Don't buy ADF from PetSmart.. let's just say "I know a guy", and they are no good. They come in ready to die, and usually do shortly after. The ones that came in this week all had red rashes on their bodies, and some were missing digits.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

That sounds like your particular petsmart. I don't love petsmart or anything but I think that's pretty rude and absolutely not true of every store. I have gotten three from my local petsmart with no problems and only bought them because they and the others looked to be in good health. 

I also recently had to get another frog and bought this one from petco where unfortunately these frogs didn't look great (mainly due to starvation and fish attacking them) and because of this the fish guy gave me two for free just because he knew I would do my best to take care of them. However they were starving as it really wasn't really possible to feed them in a tank with other fish and one died that night. The other one is doing great in quarantine.

I think it really depends on the store and the fish people. When they know what they're doing the frogs have a much better chance. When they don't the frogs usually starve/ die to other complications very quickly. I know Russel knows a guy who has great frogs, and this is certainly ideal for anyone who can, but shipping simply isn't possible for me right now so my only option is a 3 month quarantine with petsmart/petco frogs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

StellaBetta said:


> I tried doing this but he still was never able to figure out that the food would be placed in his dish so instead im just feeding him once at night right before I go to bed with the tweezers with his full serving instead of trying to spread out his feedings so I still have time in the day and enough time to feed him because he really does take a long time to feed when I have to keep finding a pellet and put it in the tweezers and hope that he jumps for it and doesnt miss the first time and then I lose the pellet somewhere in the tank which is what usually happens


Do you only have one ADF? That might be a good part of your problem with feeding. They are loathe to venture out when alone. ADF are "pack" animals for lack of a better word. Like dogs they weren't meant to live alone. While dogs have us as their pack extention the ADF need their own to be secure. I know, I started with just two, Clayton and Esmeralda, and have been amazed at the difference when I added four more to their 10 gallon.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

torileeann11 said:


> Don't buy ADF from PetSmart.. let's just say "I know a guy", and they are no good. They come in ready to die, and usually do shortly after. The ones that came in this week all had red rashes on their bodies, and some were missing digits.


+1!
I got some ADF at Petsmart once. I thought they were healthy. I was wrong: three dead African Dwarf Frogs the next day.


----------

